# fold down sink



## Marty2435 (9 mo ago)

The tap on the fold down sink is loose I have taken the panel off and can feel the tap retainer has come off but can not reach it properly to put it back on are there any tools that would do this


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a look at plumbing tools in B&Q etc to see if they might do.


----------

